# Just crashed my dad's 2005 Sentra 1.8



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

So it was snowing and it was my first time driving in snow. I ended up crashing it and now my bumper and one side fender is completely wrecked. My bro checked the damage and even the frame got bent. Instead of replacing the bumper with original nissan parts I was thinking of buying a body kit and having that installed instead.

The problem is, the car took a lot of damage in the crash and might be misaligned, not to mention the bent frame. Would it be wise to bring the car to a local shop and have them fix up the frame and everything else while replacing the 2 bumpers and side skirts? Or should I go to a nissan dealer and do it, but would nissan even install custom body kits if I provided them?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Vit0r said:


> So it was snowing and it was my first time driving in snow. I ended up crashing it and now my bumper and one side fender is completely wrecked. My bro checked the damage and even the frame got bent. Instead of replacing the bumper with original nissan parts I was thinking of buying a body kit and having that installed instead.
> 
> The problem is, the car took a lot of damage in the crash and might be misaligned, not to mention the bent frame. Would it be wise to bring the car to a local shop and have them fix up the frame and everything else while replacing the 2 bumpers and side skirts? Or should I go to a nissan dealer and do it, but would nissan even install custom body kits if I provided them?


Nissan will install anything you bring them.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

How much should I expect to pay for that type of work cause I'm pretty sure they'll slap me with a hefty labor charge. They'll basically have to do all this:

Replace original fender
Realign
Fix frame
Dis-install original side skirts, rear bumper, and the wrecked front bumper
Install supplied bumpers and side skirts

Anyone have a rough estimation for all that?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nissan charges alot for labor, you'd be better off taking it to another body shop to do the work.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

It'd be pretty hard to convice my parents to take the repair and replace to a body shop since they have bad experiences with it and would rather trust the car to the dealer. Is it possible to just drop by a dealer and talk to someone about it? If so, I'll do taht tomorrow after class.


----------



## black.hat (Dec 4, 2005)

why dont you just call the dealer and find out.

It'd be cheaper for you to have a shop and/or the dealer, just fix the frame and nothing else....and install the kit yourself, it really isnt hard. and would probably take you an hour tops if you take your time, Did mine in like 15-20 minutes.

P.S. side note of an estimation for the dealer to do that for you...would be ridiculous.....if your insurance is covering it, have them fix everything to stock...take it home do the kit yourself, and keep the brand new bumpers and what not in storage, you can either sell them for money, cause they are freshly painted and new.....or you can keep them on during the winter season so your kit doesnt get messed up, then swap when the weather is clear....depending on where you live i guess.......just some thoughts.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

If I attached the kit myself how would I take care of the painting? If I get it painted at a dealer they don't need to disassemble the kit to paint it do they?


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Vit0r said:


> If I attached the kit myself how would I take care of the painting? If I get it painted at a dealer they don't need to disassemble the kit to paint it do they?


I wouldn't try to get it painted through a dealer. #1 because i dont think most dealers are equipped to paint cars and would just charge you a boatload to send it somewhere else. #2 Even if the dealer did paint, that doesnt mean its the best place to go. The dealer may be the best authority on mechanical portions of the car, but paint is the same for any vehicle and you would be better off just finding a place that does good paint jobs to do that.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

black.hat said:


> if your insurance is covering it, have them fix everything to stock...take it home do the kit yourself, and keep the brand new bumpers and what not in storage, you can either sell them for money, cause they are freshly painted and new......


Or you could just take the insurance check and buy the body kit instead of being out for the new body kit/paint in the 1st place.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

Problem is I'm paying for the damages out of pocket because I was at fault but I'm having a damn hard time convincing my mom to put in a body kit. It gets me annoyed because if I'm paying for the replacement out of pocket I don't feel like getting the same stock bumper once it's fixed when a body kit would cost just as much or just a little more than just replacing ONE bumper.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

black.hat said:


> why dont you just call the dealer and find out.
> 
> It'd be cheaper for you to have a shop and/or the dealer, just fix the frame and nothing else....and install the kit yourself, it really isnt hard. and would probably take you an hour tops if you take your time, Did mine in like 15-20 minutes.
> 
> P.S. side note of an estimation for the dealer to do that for you...would be ridiculous.....if your insurance is covering it, have them fix everything to stock...take it home do the kit yourself, and keep the brand new bumpers and what not in storage, you can either sell them for money, cause they are freshly painted and new.....or you can keep them on during the winter season so your kit doesnt get messed up, then swap when the weather is clear....depending on where you live i guess.......just some thoughts.


The only thing I know how to do on a car is change the oil, the oil filter, and replacing the wheels. You sure I'll be able to handle disassembling and reinstall sideskirts and bumpers?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Vit0r said:


> The only thing I know how to do on a car is change the oil, the oil filter, and replacing the wheels. You sure I'll be able to handle disassembling and reinstall sideskirts and bumpers?


Dont listen to him, you wont be able to do it yourself and have it look like a prefessional job. If he put his on in 15 minutes I can garuntee it looks like crap.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

my guess is high $2,000, minimum.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

While I dont think Mother Terisa would be able to put a body kit on, I would say it donsnt take to much mechanical know how to put on a well fitted body kit. With that being said, I agree with some of what was said above, take it to a shop that does only paint instead of a dealer, and yes they have to take the parts off to paint them(for a good paint job anyways) The worst part of your situation is the bent frame though. Depending on the severity of the damage, I would think that is gonna be the most labor intensive and expensive part of the repairs, and would be better off taken to a shop as opposed to a dealership. Quotes are free so take it to a couple of places so u can see what kind of prices your lookin at.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

PoppinJ said:


> While I dont think Mother Terisa would be able to put a body kit on, I would say it donsnt take to much mechanical know how to put on a well fitted body kit. With that being said, I agree with some of what was said above, take it to a shop that does only paint instead of a dealer, and yes they have to take the parts off to paint them(for a good paint job anyways) The worst part of your situation is the bent frame though. Depending on the severity of the damage, I would think that is gonna be the most labor intensive and expensive part of the repairs, and would be better off taken to a shop as opposed to a dealership. Quotes are free so take it to a couple of places so u can see what kind of prices your lookin at.


Well thats the whole point, most body kits dont fit prefectly. Especially after the frame gets bent. Believe me I know this from first hand experience. Also alot of body kits require that you make custom brackets and/or drill holes.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

The bigger issue here is whether the frame is bent. If the frame is bent (must have been quite an impact, how the hell fast where you going for your first time in the snow??) the car is very likely not safe to drive. Bent frames result in the car being totaled by most any insurance adjuster looking at the car. My Civic was totaled after I was rear-ended by a truck, the surface damage looked minimal but the frame was bent. 

Instead of worrying about what kind of crappy looking body panels you're going to use to cover up the cosmetic damage, I'd be more concerned about whether the car is even fit to be driven.

And if the frame is bent, it probably shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Second question, why is your dad even considering letting you put a body kit on his car?


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

matt123 said:


> The bigger issue here is whether the frame is bent. If the frame is bent (must have been quite an impact, how the hell fast where you going for your first time in the snow??) the car is very likely not safe to drive. Bent frames result in the car being totaled by most any insurance adjuster looking at the car. My Civic was totaled after I was rear-ended by a truck, the surface damage looked minimal but the frame was bent.
> 
> Instead of worrying about what kind of crappy looking body panels you're going to use to cover up the cosmetic damage, I'd be more concerned about whether the car is even fit to be driven.
> 
> And if the frame is bent, it probably shouldn't be on the road.


After my brother had initially checked it he said that it was the frame. When my dad got home and examined the damage he was saying how my bro was being overdramatic and that the only thing that was bent was the bracket. I was going 30 mph tops.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Second question, why is your dad even considering letting you put a body kit on his car?


They seem to be really against the idea. My whole train fo thought was that since I wanna pay for the damages cuz I feel bad I don't wanna have it repaired and have the same stock parts replaced when puttin in a body kit would be just as much, if not just a lil more money,


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Vit0r said:


> They seem to be really against the idea. My whole train fo thought was that since I wanna pay for the damages cuz I feel bad I don't wanna have it repaired and have the same stock parts replaced when puttin in a body kit would be just as much, if not just a lil more money,


well if it is your DAD'S car, most people above the age of about 30 aren't from the era of body kits, and actually find them to be in bad taste. If it isnt your car to drive anyway, I say screw the body kit because like was said before a huge hassle to fit and paint properly, plus everyone will call whoever is driving the car a ricer for having a body kit with a 1.8 sentra and bone stock drivetrain. Plus, are you sure insurance wont cover it? i know when i got in an accident (all im sayin was an asian lady was involved, i think that should explain everything) it was a $1000 deductible and insurance covered the rest. Bottom line, its not worth it, especially because most reasonably priced body kits are relatively fragile and will break with even a slight impact where stock ones have some flex to them. Put it back to stock and check with insurance for possible help.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

dude its not ur car, dont even think of touching it, pay ur parents and dont touch the car ever again


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

neogeon said:


> well if it is your DAD'S car, most people above the age of about 30 aren't from the era of body kits, and actually find them to be in bad taste. If it isnt your car to drive anyway, I say screw the body kit because like was said before a huge hassle to fit and paint properly, plus everyone will call whoever is driving the car a ricer for having a body kit with a 1.8 sentra and bone stock drivetrain. Plus, are you sure insurance wont cover it? i know when i got in an accident (all im sayin was an asian lady was involved, i think that should explain everything) it was a $1000 deductible and insurance covered the rest. Bottom line, its not worth it, especially because most reasonably priced body kits are relatively fragile and will break with even a slight impact where stock ones have some flex to them. Put it back to stock and check with insurance for possible help.


The problem is if I file a claim to insurance I'm going to have to get a police report. I'm at fault so insurance will pay for the damages BUT they'll get it back by raising the insurance.


----------



## Vit0r (Dec 4, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> dude its not ur car, dont even think of touching it, pay ur parents and dont touch the car ever again


My dad tried getting me back in the saddle this morning by telling me to bring him somewhere in the damaged car but I was still shook so I had my cousin bring him. If it was my car I wouldn't really care but since its theirs I just wanna pay em the damages. My bro made me back the Sentra out of the driveway so he could get his Infiniti out of the garage and during that time I was talking to the car saying things along the line of "I'm sorry about what happened, once you're repaired I'm gunna buy you 17" nismo wheels to make up for it"

So I'll just pay em back for the damages, buy the car new rims, use public transportation til spring comes and then I'll just get this used sportbike from my bestfriend's brother in law to use instead of the car.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Vit0r said:


> My dad tried getting me back in the saddle this morning by telling me to bring him somewhere in the damaged car but I was still shook so I had my cousin bring him. If it was my car I wouldn't really care but since its theirs I just wanna pay em the damages. My bro made me back the Sentra out of the driveway so he could get his Infiniti out of the garage and during that time I was talking to the car saying things along the line of "I'm sorry about what happened, once you're repaired I'm gunna buy you 17" nismo wheels to make up for it"
> 
> So I'll just pay em back for the damages, buy the car new rims, use public transportation til spring comes and then I'll just get this used sportbike from my bestfriend's brother in law to use instead of the car.


HAHAHAHAHA ur gonna get a motorcycle, when u cant even drive a car, HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Vit0r said:


> The problem is if I file a claim to insurance I'm going to have to get a police report. I'm at fault so insurance will pay for the damages BUT they'll get it back by raising the insurance.


dude, trust me, unless your like $1,001 to fix everything, your gonna want to use insurance. I mean get an estimate first, but i can almost guarantee insurance will be a cheaper route. Also, especially if your on your parents insurance, say your dad wrecked it (to insurance) as the rates will probably climb less for someone older than someone that just got their license. Just sit down and do the math both ways and see, its worth it as there will probably be a biiiiig difference between you and insurance paying for it, one way or the other. Oh yeah, don't get a sport bike, get a beater, that way you can beat on it until you get driving down. In the mean time, play gran turismo or something and learn vehicle dynamics.


----------

